

The unlikely tale of how ARM came to rule the world - tjaerv
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-02-24/the-unlikely-tale-of-how-arm-came-to-rule-the-world

======
danellis
Sadly this article doesn't mention the early ARM-based desktop computers Acorn
produced: the Archimedes series (ARM 2, 3, StrongARM) and the RISC PC (ARM
600/700). They were instrumental in shaping me to be the developer I am today.

------
greenlakejake
ARM processors try to find the sweet spot between small size, low power and
high speed. By picking which pieces to include, which to leave out and which
to optimize for size/power/speed the big licensees such as Apple, Qualcomm and
Samsung can each choose there own sweet spots for the products they want to
make.

